# Deportivo Pouters(Picas)



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all,
I raise pics,a spanish theiving breed. These birds are bred for a game in spain called LA SUELTA. This is where dozens of painted pica cocks are released to chase a BB or BC hen with a fake white tail feather. The name of the game is to mate the hen,and the cock that does mate with her is the winer. This is a big sport in spain. Here are some pics of my birds. I will get a few pics of my young birds this evening.

Thanks


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Here are some pics of the picas. Also,do any of you guys on this fourm have picas or another breed of spanish pouter?

Thanks


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

very nice pouter guy , i also keep spanish theives , granadino`s and marchenero`s


----------



## silverbk54 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a pair of laudinos. The hen is a dark blue check, the cock is red splash.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Do you fly your laudinos? Do you guys have any pics of your birds? Here is a pic of my black breeder cock.

Thanks


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

heres some pics of mine ,


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice pictures. Are they good flyers?


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

and this black is bred down from various spanish theif crosses


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice pics. I like those laudinos.

Thanks


----------



## silverbk54 (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't fly out my laudinos. I have flown out laudino x homers I've raised. Theyve homed from as far as 10-15 miles from my loft. I tended to lose the cocks with big crops. Don't know if hawks got them or they joined other flocks.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

gorgouse birds


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice. I have always loved the look of the laudinos. Have you had any crop problems with your birds? 

Thanks


----------



## silverbk54 (Apr 30, 2010)

I haven't had any crop problems with them. Not sure if I've been lucky or what.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes,you are very lucky! Laudinos always have crop problems. Do your birds raise their own young.

Thanks


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

hay Pouter Guy , heres a vid of my marchenero cocks out .


http://youtu.be/CqWLFxCH4Wk


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice.

Thanks


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Well,what happened to everybody? Anybody else have any spanish pouters? I am trying a pairing to see what color i get. It is the black cock on page 1 paired to a yong "almond-tort" hen. Hoping for something almond colored. Worst case secnario,i will get some "hot" pica cocks(even though they might not be almond). Both birds have great blood.

Thanks


----------



## silverbk54 (Apr 30, 2010)

*thief pouters*

I raised about 6 or 7 last summer, crossing a dark blue check Laudino hen with a white homer cock and a Bucaro Laudino cock with a white homer hen and a white marchenero x gaditano cock with a white homer hen. My long term plan was to create white bull eyed Radar pouters. Had solid red, red splash, black splash, solid black and a solid white young. Trained them with my homers, but pushed the distance too far. By the early fall I had only 1 left, a black splash that did 35 miles. Wish I hadn't pushed them so far. Will have to give it another go this summer.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is a link to a post on the for sale page on info on geting some of my babies from my top breeders. Picas and Horsemans will be avalible. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/-taking-orders-for-2013-horseman-and-spanish-pouters-66128.html

Thanks


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey guys,
Check out my albums. I have put up allot of pics of my birds.

Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have a Pouter of some type that came in as a rescue .. he's wearing an AU band and I'm not getting any luck from the club or the person who purchased the AU band and then improperly used it on a Pouter .. I understand .. they never should have put an AU band on a Pouter .. my question to you all is do you band your Pouters with NPA bands or something else:

Terry


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

I band my birds with NPA bands and color coded pair bands. One of my friends orders personalized bands from spain. He puts is PH# and a pic of his best cock on them.
Do you have a pic of your pouter? Maybe we can find out what breed he is.

Thanks


----------

